# Ich brauche bitte Hilfe: Bilder einfügen ins Corel Draw



## Romyland (22. Juli 2007)

Meine esrten Schritte im Coral Draw, wer kann mir bitte helfen?
Im world war das viel einfacher - aber meine Druckerei möchte Corel Draw Vorlagen haben:
Jetzt stehe ich vor diesem Problem: Ich möchte Bilder im .jpg Format im Corel Draw verarbeiten - einsetzen. Ist das möglich oder lassen sich nur Bilder im Bitmap_format einsetzen?
Danke für Eure Antwort!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Natürlich kann man in Corel Draw auch *.JPGs importieren.
Über Datei => Importieren [Shortcut Strg-I] wählst Du 
das *.JPG aus und kannst es in Dein Dokument einfügen.

Grüße


----------



## Romyland (23. Juli 2007)

DANKE! Dann werd ich das jetzt gleich tun!
LG Romy


----------

